# Bell XFM-1 Airacuda



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2015)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2015)

Nice shot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Park (Feb 13, 2015)

Cool looking, those prop's sure look close to things.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 17, 2018)

May 10 1938

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 17, 2018)

http://edan.si.edu/slideshow/slideshowViewer.htm?eadrefid=NASM.XXXX.0356_ref583

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 18, 2018)

Rudy Arnold Photo Collection - contents · SOVA

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 16, 2021)

BELL XFM-1 AIRACUDA LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE US AIR CORPS OFFICIAL PHOTO TIGER SKY | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 16, 2021)

BELL XFM-1 AIRACUDA LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE US AIR CORPS OFFICIAL PHOTO 13667AC | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 21, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 21, 2021)

In my dream museum there is one of these...


----------

